# Monks Led Brigands. Cleeve Abbey



## Ray McCarthy (Mar 27, 2016)

Remarkable survival of Mediaeval tiled floor.

Wonderful

Rare medieval tiled floor goes on show at Cleeve Abbey in Somerset


----------



## svalbard (Mar 27, 2016)

Richard of Cornwall stayed staunchly loyal to Henry during the conflict with Simon de Montfort. To his cost. Richard's son was later murdered in a church in Italy by Guy de Montfort, so of Simon. Guy for this crime was honoured by appearing in Dantes Inferno.

A useless bit of trivia, but it might appear as a question on a table quiz some day.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Mar 28, 2016)

svalbard said:


> might appear as a question on a table quiz some day


I don't care for Table quizzes. But I find it interesting Trivia.

It might appear as part of the plot of an Epic SF with countries == starsystems, ships == Jump Ships etc.

Reading some old SF at the moment were the settlers named planets "Kent", "Tralee" etc.


----------

